# Shoot or Powder



## Parker (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know the major pros and cons between shooting auto paint or powder coating. I know a guy that will bead blast and powder coat for 90 bucks if he has the color in stock, an extra 50 to order a color.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 8, 2008)

what kind of bike? and are you making it a rider where you throw it in the back of the truck and take it somewhere or a show bike?


----------



## sensor (Sep 8, 2008)

honestly id go with paint(especially if you can paint it yourself)...i did a bike for my wife a couple years back at work and for a 2 tone 3 stage paint job it cost about $45(granted i did all the prep work,bodywork,mixed the paint,masked,painted and cleared it myself)....if a shop is going to do it itll be substantially more(consider $65-$75 an hour plus materials).......


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 8, 2008)

Military M has a point... There are still too many variables.   I have done them both ways... many, many times over... but I have never owned anything that I was afraid to ride... Is it whole bike powdered for 90.. Is that everything? or just the frame... Is it a candy Powder?  Did you get and auto painting quote?


----------



## Parker (Sep 8, 2008)

It's my twinbar it's not very pretty with it's runny red repaint. It would be everything painted and I would do some prep myself. I found some photos of what it looked like and the crank shroud has a very nice original paint on the inside(had numbers scratched in there as well. It would be a Hershey brown color with ivory pinstripes(I'd do the striping). I plan on riding it a bit. I know plenty to do it myself, but I can't guarantee myself I won't get oak pollen in the paint. I know the guy from my friends, he did their dirt bikes and they look pretty good.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like paint, powder looks like plastic to me
Scott


----------



## Parker (Sep 8, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> I like paint, powder looks like plastic to me
> Scott




Are the new Schwinns powder coated, because they have that weird "looks like plastic even though it's metal" look?
That's kind of a turn down then.


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 9, 2008)

*paint vs powder*

On a twinbar paint would probably be best. If you were to powder coat you would have to color match and paint the head shroud separately as it will melt in the heat of the oven. I have done lots of bikes and Whizzers in powder but all the parts have to be really straight because you cannot powder over bondo or filler. I always clear over everything so paint or powder look the same once the clear is on. Some people don't like the real glossy look so it's just a matter of personal preference.
John


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 9, 2008)

*Yuck!*

I have seen powder coating that looked good with RUST underneath...:eek: 

Don't do it... 

And if you want it to be correct and look original NO CLEAR COAT... 

Sorry they did not do that when they made the bikes!!!

It looks pretty all shiney and perfect but it is worth waaaay less in original value
Sorry.


J A M I E


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 9, 2008)

Parker asked for the pros and cons of paint vs powder. I told what I knew so he could decide. It still comes down to personal preference and the look you want to achieve. I like the glossy look with the stripes buried in clear. As far as value, once it has been repainted it really doesn't matter. There are only a handful of bikes out there that are worth any real money anyway. I say restore them to your own taste and have fun with them and if the purists and perfectionists don't like the way they are done, who cares!
John


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2008)

depending on the bike, I tend to go both ways. for a rider powder is durable and the bike is just for you... for something rare it saves lots of hassles to paint it. some people get all picky if you have a rare bike with one wrong part on it. I think it was Jamie who pointed out the Persons pedal blocks on my Torrington pedals, and you know he's right and he's not the only one. if you are going to show it off as anything close to a restore people will gripe. John's bikes are beautiful though not strictly correct. I don't point it out since he has already told me that he isn't trying for correct at all. but he would catch hell if he took one to a show. so here are the three (?) options being discussed
1 paint it, single stage paint, and have it look correct.
2 powdercoat it and have it durable but it won't look exactly like paint.
3 powdercoat it and then clear it and it will look like modern paint (very shiny) but the clear is subject to the same weaknesses as paint as far as chipping and sun damage goes.
Scott


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 10, 2008)

John, can you powdercoat over primer-filler?  How about epoxy-type fillers like All Metal?


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have never tried it but have been told there is a metallic type filler that can be used. The problem is that the powder is electrically charged and the filler would have to have metal in it. Also the heat (around 400 degrees) would burn off some materials. Check with your local powder coater as they may have some new techniques that will work. It has been about six years since I've had any bikes coated.
John


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 10, 2008)

*Good Point*



rjs5700 said:


> Parker asked for the pros and cons of paint vs powder. I told what I knew so he could decide. It still comes down to personal preference and the look you want to achieve. I like the glossy look with the stripes buried in clear. As far as value, once it has been repainted it really doesn't matter. There are only a handful of bikes out there that are worth any real money anyway. I say restore them to your own taste and have fun with them and if the purists and perfectionists don't like the way they are done, who cares!
> John





Yeah most of my bikes will never be sold they are keepers and I am not a seller of souls...or a perfectionist.... I do like clear coat but.... on a Hot Rod bike

J A M I E


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess that means it is time to get the tin, paddle and tallow out.  I can lead but it's been a loooooong time.  I did ask about powdercoating today and found out that coaters do not want you to prime the surface.  However I keep Ospho rust inhibitor around.  It is good stuff and would be an alternative to priming to seal the surface.  It can definitely be painted over so I believe that it can be some sort of help to prevent re-rusting after the sandblaster.


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 10, 2008)

JLarkin.....I'm not sure of the whole process but the guy who used to do mine cooked the parts in the oven to burn off all the impurities and then sandblasted before powder coating.


----------



## Parker (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah my guy says he was gonna sand blast and clean before all the painting. I think I'll do it my self now, don't wanna lose that head shroud or do paint matching. If I have to paint that separately might as well do the hole thing, I just really hate to clean my gun. 
Do they sell polyurethane in a can yet? Then I won't have to look for my tips and needles.


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 10, 2008)

Parker....Just buy yourself a cheap gun from Harbor Freight and toss it when you're done. Some paints can be put in spray cans but they can't put hardeners in them. I'm not sure if urethanes come in spray cans or not(?).
Twin bars are neat. I've had a few of them.
Good luck with your project,
John


----------



## RogerGarrett (Sep 29, 2008)

*base/clear or not.....*



Aeropsycho said:


> And if you want it to be correct and look original NO CLEAR COAT...
> Sorry they did not do that when they made the bikes!!!
> It looks pretty all shiney and perfect but it is worth waaaay less in original value
> Sorry.
> J A M I E




I appreciate Jamie's response - and he is right - if you want it correct and to keep value (assuming that the person who eventually purchases it is also disturbed by the anti-corectness of clear coat).

However - as an owner of a 1941 Chevrolet that we restored eight years ago, we made the decision to base/clear the paint when it was time.  Why?  Because we had seen so many cars that needed new paint afer 5 years.  It's also easier to keep up.  My car placed third at the 2001 Vintage Chevrolet Club of America Anniversary meet in Springfield, IL, and the clear/base paint didn't lose any points (but the radial tires did!).

We are happy with our decision, and we don't think the clear coat will keep the car from selling for value - to the contrary.

Now bicycles might be a different story because they can be kept inside and displayed.  Paint jobs run up to $1500 or more while a car starts at $6000.  So there IS a little bit of a difference.  I'm just adding to your thinking here.

Good luck!

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------

